
Blloc – minimalist smartphone - ryannevius
https://www.blloc.com/
======
thinkxl
So, I'll give some unsolicited recommendations for your website, regarding
accessibility:

\- The contrast between the body text and background is to low; it makes it
difficult for people with visual impairments to use the website.

\- Font size and font weight, the font is too thin and adding this to the low
color contrast, it makes it even more difficult to read.

\- Images that don't add meaning (textually) to the page, e.g., the logos you
use on the "Agile and precise" section. It's a good idea to add `aria-
hidden="true"` so they don't "distract" screen readers.

\- Also, several images don't have their alt tag, which describes the image to
screen readers.

\- I can't navigate your website with my keyword.

I don't want to sound like a jerk, but your company builds assistive
technology--yes, a phone is an assistive device--so it makes sense that you
take care of your primary point of sales, your website, and make it
_accessible_ to everybody.

~~~
adhambadr
thx for taking the time, will consider the feedback in our re-launch (we were
working already on making our pos better) this thread took us by surprise
while reworking it

~~~
a1369209993
Some even blunter unsolicited feedback: test your website with about:config
javascript.enabled = false. thinkxl has the right idea here. Edit: also, I
just realized I'm agreeing with a social justice warrior about something; I'm
not sure whether to feel disgust or vindication; I'll probably go with
novelty.

~~~
jdmnd
> I just realized I’m agreeing with a social justice warrior about something

Why are you accusing thinkxl of being a “social justice warrior” and why,
exactly do you feel that that undermines your agreement? Is website usability
a liberal ideology? Lacking any actual justification your edit feels very out
of place on hn.

~~~
a1369209993
Actually, I was referring to [https://sonniesedge.co.uk/posts/progressive-
enhancement](https://sonniesedge.co.uk/posts/progressive-enhancement), who
literally self-identifies as a "whiney SJW feminist fuck" in the first
paragraph. And it's less "undermines my agreement" and more "Eww, I'm on the
same side of this argument as such-and-such evil person; please don't assume
this means I agree with them about anything else.". I'd go back and clarify,
but the edit window is over.

------
decebalus1
Any other details about the OS? Is it an Android? How are the applications
managed and what's their update pipeline? Are they whitelisted and managed by
the manufacturer's own App Store? What's the privacy policy like? How often
will it issue updates?

I really like the display. I've been waiting for a phone with minimalistic
display to save battery ever since the Motofone F3.

But there's way too little information there to convince me to pre-order.

~~~
adhambadr
we def. screwed up communication as we've been focused lately on finishing
hardware. its based on Android 8.1 and the apps are downloaded via play-store
normally. We don't white or black list, but rather are going through the most
used apps and building easier integrations for them

~~~
na85
What's the differentiating feature between the Blloc and all the other black
rectangles that run Android?

~~~
patentatt
looks like a custom app launcher and some matching apps for some popular APIs.
Still cool, but the reality is a bit of a letdown after the initial good
impression. Ultimately, having to rely on your phone maker to keep up with
every relevant service's APIs and features seems like a losing game. Seems
impossible to meet everyone's expectations here long term. Also, I
thought/assumed it was an e-ink display at first -- that would be cool. But
the app thing, it's hard. Can't really launch an appstore for a new OS, too
much momentum in the established players. Ask Microsoft. Perhaps an Android
phone with an E-ink display and a custom display driver/some other cool tech
to make every app in the play store work with it would be cool.

~~~
acct1771
...does it do RSS?

I'll show myself out.

------
cryodesign
Who designed this site? Readability is very poor. 8px font size for the 'pre-
order' button, really?

And the contrast ratio is pretty low too.

Please, don't hire designers who just care about the graphic design aspect and
making it look beautiful, but a pain to use, i.e. totally neglect usability.

Erik Spiekermann said it best (enable english captions):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw0syzCeH4Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw0syzCeH4Q)

~~~
bytematic
Probably someone with a 4k or very high pixel density monitor

~~~
JensRex
I'm using a 27" 4K monitor. I can't read anything on that site.

------
RubenSandwich
Seems interesting.

But can you bump up the font size? Being partially sighted means that with the
current fontSize of 10px the site is unreadable to me.

~~~
mrec
I found the same, and my eyesight's still mostly OK. The use of grey text on a
grey background doesn't exactly help, and that kind of "design over usability"
choice is a bit of a red flag for the product itself.

------
reaperducer
It would be pretty funny if the phone's camera only took black-and-white
pictures, to match its web page.

There's your minimalist right there.

(Also, what is that, a font for ants?)

~~~
pobo
Yeah, I was wondering the same thing. I don't get if the grey scale is only
for the web design or the phone is all black and white. Is gray the color
color i can pick for the phone? What if I want a red phone? Is it gonna be a
darker black phone?

~~~
swyx
no lie i would pay good money for an eink monochrome phone with an insane
battery life

~~~
hexmiles
This seem nice, i think i will buy one

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/light-
phone-2-design#](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/light-phone-2-design#)

~~~
swyx
i want to surf the web on my phone still

------
aw3c2
I was excited as long as I assumed this would be E-Ink.

~~~
Theodores
It is odd how that has not happened in the mobile phone form factor or even as
part of an add on case.

I do think you have a point in that there should be marketspace for what the
old Nokia was - something that could stay on all week without babysitting the
battery.

Website accessibility is possibly an important part of this, if everyone wrote
proper responsive websites that met accessibility standards to look good on
mobile then these should read fine on an E-ink display. All text messaging
apps should look fine too.

The trick to making the device work is probably the camera, if you could
easily connect the screen of another phone to it then you could do selfies and
what not. A convenient device to facilitate that, maybe top up the battery of
the main phone and work independently of the main phone on a duplicate/tied in
SIM, that could work.

~~~
jjrh
> I do think you have a point in that there should be marketspace for what the
> old Nokia was - something that could stay on all week without babysitting
> the battery.

There is, besides aliexpress which has a huge selection (including nokia
knockoffs) most carriers have a couple super budget non smart phones.

------
crsv
50K for the marketing campaign to probably 200K in pre-orders for a product
that will never ship. Not a bad 4X return on investment for the founding team.

~~~
adhambadr
we didn't accept money so far and won't till we have working phones reviewed
by youtubers. The pre-order just reserves u a spot as we're doing limited
batches. and oh boy I wish we had 50k on marketing, the website & content is
done part-time by the same team working on the OS.

------
failedartifact
Doe the monochromatic design language reduced battery consumption by limiting
the usage of colour pixel matrix on the LCD screen?

~~~
monkeynotes
I imagine it will be oled or something similar. Any black pixels will simply
be off. Not sure how a white pixel saves power though, since it needs all
three RGB to make white.

~~~
nine_k
It says LCD in the description.

I can imagine they keep backlight down most of the time.

~~~
adhambadr
good observation! with this contrast 10% backlight is enough for almost 80% of
lighting conditions. we initially used OLED and our phones after testing
managed to use on average around 65% of the energy with our ui. We're dropping
it unfortunately as its a supply-chain nightmare.. (for now). Black and white
mainly increases your focus sharply

------
stonogo
Trying to do hardware and software simultaneously from the start is going to
kill this project. Pick one and get it right; let the lessons from that inform
the next phase.

It looks like you're building a pretty generic device with an interesting
software stack, so I'd start by making the software shine, and leveraging e.g.
LineageOS to get an install base. Once you have feedback from a good swath
real users you can look at making a bespoke device based on real-world needs.

~~~
adhambadr
well put advice. However countless projects started the software route and
never managed to go beyond step 1. We're focusing on HW atm, offering a great
price point, great experience, insurance and using as much off the shelve
software as possible. Offering a complete working package that just works
right now. And installing the software one by one

~~~
cuu508
> offering a great price point

For the listed specs, €359 is not a great price point.

As an example, Xiaomi Mi A1 has similar specs and goes for ~ €150.

------
kennysmoothx
Looks fake.

Do you have any working versions of the phone?

A video of the phone being used?

All pictures look like renders, not real devices.

Not sure who would pre-order something with such little information.

~~~
nickles
EDIT: Given the presence Blloc has established online, it's likely that this
is a real project. My apologies to adhambadr and the rest of the team.

\-------------------

I noticed this as well. The images of the device are entirely inconsistent
with one another [0].

* Rendering effects are visible in some of the images

* The front is displayed inconsistently. In some renders, a speaker is shown. In others, it is absent.

* The front is shown as having a black bezel at the top in some images and on the bottom in others.

* The radius of the rounded corners fluctuates between top and bottom and from image to image

* On the back, the fingerprint reader, camera lens, and LED may or may not be present from image to image

* Antenna cut outs are depicted as either horizontal or vertical

* The side buttons do not appear congruent

* The information on the back is inconsistent (sometimes device info, sometimes Blloc)

* The camera style fluctuates from image to image (sometimes single lens, sometimes dual lens)

On the flip side, the domain has been registered since 2016 [1] and the
project has been referenced on other sites [2][3] (using some of the same
rendered images). The Instagram [4] has had posts since 2017, but, again, most
appear to be renders.

From adhambadr: trademark application [5] and university article [6]

[0] [https://imgur.com/a/W6ogsZJ](https://imgur.com/a/W6ogsZJ)

[1]
[https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=blloc.com](https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=blloc.com)

[2]
[https://competition.adesignaward.com/design.php?ID=54753](https://competition.adesignaward.com/design.php?ID=54753)

[3] [http://startuptv.io/startups/blloc-die-smartphone-
alternativ...](http://startuptv.io/startups/blloc-die-smartphone-alternative/)

[4]
[https://www.instagram.com/bllocphone/](https://www.instagram.com/bllocphone/)

[5]
[https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke/register/3020172...](https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke/register/3020172312676/DE)

[6] [https://www.fu-
berlin.de/sites/profund/aktuelles/news/EXIST-...](https://www.fu-
berlin.de/sites/profund/aktuelles/news/EXIST-Blloc.html)

~~~
adhambadr
not sure how to proof we're legit, but here are some more links : from berlin
university ([https://bit.ly/2vDJHSs](https://bit.ly/2vDJHSs)) & our trademark
registration : [https://bit.ly/2HoiXed](https://bit.ly/2HoiXed) (why would we
bother if it was a scam?)

pictures are a mix of renders and post edited photos, the models changed over
time as we tested / verified components

~~~
patentatt
No comment on the original question, but a simple set of photos taken today of
you handling the phone would be proof. Trademark registrations are relatively
cheap and easy, pointing to one as proof that you made a phone seems really
sketchy. Again, not taking sides here.

------
zokier
Basic Android phone with fancy skin, what am I missing? I suppose their custom
launcher app might be neat, but I'm not sure I'd buy complete phone just for
that..

~~~
ad7024
Check out Siempo (www.getsiempo.com), a new launcher with a similar mission.

------
nine_k
I don't see anything minimalist in the specs.

What I do see is the UI which looks good (at least on pictures), and, above
all, looks _consistent_.

There would be definitely a market for such an UI. (It's more lucrative if
sold with dedicated hardware, of course.)

~~~
ktosobcy
I see lumia/microsoft tiles ;-)

~~~
nine_k
Which is good, to my mind.

~~~
ktosobcy
ditto.

I really liked the UI of windows mobile 8 (10 a bit less so) and I find it
quite unfortunate that MS decided to 'kill' the platform (there are rumours
about new lumia, buuuut) - it was very well optimised, it was easy to grasp
and was intuitive, even for older people (got one for my dad and didn't have
to explain too much how to use it).

------
promeus
Good idea. Actually this year in the same thougts direction i refused to buy
iPhone X. I use iPhone SE with minimal setup of Reeder, Protonmail, Viber,
Mullvad Vpn. Made shortkey to homne button for reducing white point and aded
black and white color filter. I am definetely your customer base but this is
what i want: 1. High res ink display. 2 Open source OS, no ties with Google.
2. Web based apps (like Palm OS). 3. Security by default, hardware encryption
etc. 4. Default mail client. 5. Third party GPS / Maps/. 6 Original visual
language. If someone made this, i will spend 500+ eur instantly.:)

------
01001010
Does anybody know of any projects similar to this one (and Light Phone 2 [1])
but for desktop OS in laptop format? Apple's products of late does not
interest me and I'm stuck with my beloved 2013 MacBook Air until it dies or
something better comes along. I have yet to find something better.

I long for a laptop purposely designed for productivity, simplicity and
minimalism. Ideally with a custom designed OS (could just be a linux distro
checked for compatibility etc.) to go along with it.

Is anybody working on something in this vein?

[1]: [http://www.lightphone2.com](http://www.lightphone2.com)

~~~
SquirrelOnFire
Define "designed for productivity?"

If I'm a writer, I will need very different things than a video editor or
software developer to be productive.

~~~
01001010
That's true and a fair point.

Although I imagine many aspects to be the same for many general needs (while
clearly not for very specific needs). Ideally, those which aren't (such as,
perhaps, the monitor) for said general needs could offer multiple choices.

I wanted to be inclusive by saying "productivity" since at this point I'd be
open for literally anything that is purposely designed with those general
goals in mind — whatever the professional pursuit. It may still be superior
for my specific needs compared to all the bells and whistles I keep seeing.

------
deft
"The root" is an exact copy of BlackBerry 10's Hub and sounds great. The
problem with all these new phones is they can't secure enough funding or
developer attention to ever take off. Not to mention hostility from third
party app providers like Facebook. This is android based which is great, but
how the heck is The Root supposed to work? I don't think it's possible with
closed APIs and walled gardens. You chat with your facebook friends how and
when facebook wants you to.

~~~
bArray
For a while now people have bypassed Facebook's API restrictions for chat and
news-feed by using the "mbasic" webpage version. It's pretty trivial to get
around most of their API hostility. How long that'll last I don't know, but
it's a pretty important service for connecting people in places with very low
bandwidth.

But... That said, building one decent chat app is a massive time sink in
itself. Then do this for many different popular apps with massively varied
features (Google maps, Uber, etc) - then build that all into Android, then
build the hardware - this phone isn't going to be released for years.

Note that it's a pre-order and not an order, it's just not ready yet and
likely will never be ready at their price point. They'll get less backers than
they expect, burn through the cash faster than they want and will struggle to
meet their promise. As other comments have points out, they're better off
starting with lower expectations and a website people can use. That's all just
assuming it's not a scam.

~~~
adhambadr
its a bit of hurtful truth bArray there. We did already pull back a bit on
most of our SW promises and packed them inside a "beta-mode" as we realised
after testing a personal driver phone is no experimenting ground. This post
just beat us before we finished relaunching our website with a simpler
communication strategy and a def. a better website.

~~~
bArray
>its a bit of hurtful truth bArray there.

I can say from personal experience that it's never easier to hear either.
Starting with good intentions is not the same as delivering a good product.

Out of interest, how far along is this project now in respect to hardware and
software? Is it ready to ship once you have enough orders?

>We did already pull back a bit on most of our SW promises and packed them
inside a "beta-mode" as we realised after testing a personal driver phone is
no experimenting ground.

Don't get me wrong, your SW looks awesome. Actually, I would _really_ love a
version of this phone I could run Linux (proper Linux, not Android) on.

>This post just beat us before we finished relaunching our website with a
simpler communication strategy and a def. a better website.

That's unfortunate. You should "relaunch" your PR push and get across some
kind of "we listened" to cheaply get yourself back into public eye on good
terms.

------
mrybczyn
who is the manufacturer? what country is it manufactured in? basic information
that no one provides, and you have to go to the store to look at the back of
the box to see...

~~~
pobo
It is made in the U to the S to the A. Just kidding. Won't even happen in my
dreams.

------
garyfirestorm
I am totally looking for a phone like this which serves the minimalism
purpose.

All I need is Calling, SMS, Whatsapp, Browsing (HN), News Occasionally, Email,
Calendar, Navigation (maybe Uber)

Apart from the Black and White UI and amazing looking device, why is this any
different than installing Copperhead[0] on Pixel XL and sideloading chosen
apps?

[https://copperhead.co/android/](https://copperhead.co/android/)

~~~
adhambadr
we actually tried copperhead at the very beginning as our base, too slow
unfortunately.

------
mimsee
>Instead of multiple distractions we aim for focus. Instead of fragmented
conversations, we strive for continuity and fluidity. Booking your flight,
checking the weather or ordering an Uber, it all happens in one place, the
Root.

I don't see how this will work but reading my messages whilst being informed
about my Uber, flights, and/or weather seems quite fragmented and unfocused.

------
ivanech
Nice landing page and an intruiging concept. The Spotify glyphicon is wrong,
though - it looks like a duplicate of the one for weather.

------
cryodesign
You should feature Signal in your app section.

~~~
uncletaco
It would really mean something to all twelve of us.

~~~
ggm
Thirteen.

------
anarchimedes
Will you be able to remove or add different widgets (FB/Uber/Maps) on the
phone or are you locked with what is pre-loaded?

This is getting very close to what I want in a phone - a pared down smartphone
that has the basic utilities for when I am away from a desktop/laptop without
the social + internet distractions.

~~~
pepelepuanteur
I was initially very excited about this device until I read that any app can
be downloaded from the Play Store. I doubt my willpower is strong enough to
stop me from eventually downloading a browser, Reddit, Instagram, etc...
Therefore, to me, this phone is really no different than the iPhone that I
already own.

What I'd prefer is a device with no ability to download social apps, a
browser, games or even news apps (when did 24/7 access to the news become a
necessity?). A device like this is bold but, if it caught on, could change
society in a positive way. No more endless checking of social media, the news
etc. while on the go or in the company of friends/family. It could strengthen
the connections that we have with others.

~~~
adhambadr
mmm. that was more or less our initial concept in 2016 :
[https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ5hmZqhkNU/?taken-
by=bllocphone](https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ5hmZqhkNU/?taken-by=bllocphone).
But the main feedback and learning was: you can't do without apps. Theres an
app for everything and little things and you need it. (like the metro app for
a tiny village somewhere) However overall UI design & flow matters, and
currently everything is designed to make u more addicted. Try switching from
an iphone to an older Android, install a minimalistic Launcher and you'll see
how less you check facebook and the news. However its slow af and some apps
won't work.

------
usrme
Would love to get more information on this Blloc OS in terms of updates, both
security and regular. Also, a video of this thing in action wouldn't be bad
either.

It's definitely an interesting concept, but for me at least I need a lot more
information from the get-go to go ahead and pre-order.

~~~
ggggtez
>Blloc OS

Everything indicates this is Android based. Some remarked it was compatible
with the Play Store.

------
frenchie4111
I am interested, but I will never pre-order another product.

Has anyone seen any details about ship-date / progress?

~~~
adhambadr
fair-point. we will also (try to) never do kickstarter. We're shipping in
August.

~~~
weego
Good luck with the launch! I'll be keeping an eye out for the reviews.

------
ggggtez
[https://www.quora.com/Is-it-legal-for-vendors-to-sell-an-
And...](https://www.quora.com/Is-it-legal-for-vendors-to-sell-an-Android-
device-without-any-Google-services-pre-installed-so-that-they-can-use-similar-
services-from-other-companies)

>The AOSP doesn't come with Google Services. You can build a device and sell
it, but it will not have the incredibly important set of Google Apps people
love, not even Google Play (so people cannot go and download Google Maps and
Gmail afterwards).

Hmmm, and yet this comes with Google Maps... Suspicious...

Edit: A post below indicates that it is Android 8.1. I'm no lawyer, but it
sounds like a trademark violation to sell Android but call it something else.

~~~
yellowapple
Lots of companies sell Android devices without explicitly calling it Android.
The most notable example is Amazon (Android - without GApps - is the OS on
pretty much everything in the Fire line, e.g. Fire Tab and Fire TV).

In other words, I think you've got it backwards: you're not _allowed_ to use
Google's branding/trademarks (including "Android") unless you have
authorization from Google. Meanwhile, I'm not aware of any requirement to call
the OS "Android" even with that authorization; the word "Android" doesn't show
up at all in the official product page for Samsung's Galaxy S9 [0].

[0]:
[https://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/phones/galaxy-s/galaxy-s9-...](https://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/phones/galaxy-s/galaxy-s9-64gb
--unlocked--sm-g960uzpaxaa/)

~~~
ggggtez
Incorrect. Look at the specs page: OS Android O (8.0)

It's not just that it's not visible, it's the Blloc is pretending they
invented an entire new os ("Blloc OS").

Amazon Fire is a different story, because they package their own app store (
_not_ the Google Play Store). But Blloc is loading the Play Store. I am fairly
sure that a requirement of doing so means you have to accept the Google
branding (i.e. you have to call it Android).

~~~
yellowapple
Well shoot. I even did a Ctrl-F on the page and got zero results, probably
because it was hidden under that drop-down.

Regardless, worst-case is they just have to tweak their OS branding to be
"Android with Blloc Root" (which is what HTC does, i.e. "Android with HTC
Sense"). Yet I'm not finding anything which explicitly requires that (only
finding instances where use of Android branding is _not_ allowed, e.g.
FireOS).

------
I_complete_me
How do you say the name? It might be problematic especially if there are more
than one involved.

------
laughfactory
I'm unclear from the website what exactly the pitch is. I really like the idea
of a grayscale medium intelligence phone which helps counter the addictive
nature of smartphones and is focused around the essentials: maps, camera,
calendar, email, slack...

For some time my wife and I have both been wanting a dumber minimal
smartphone, to help break our addiction to our phones without depriving us of
their usefulness. This might be a good fit, but it's hard to tell from the
website.

------
michaelmior
Devices like this intrigue me but the price always seems way too high. I
wonder if anyone will actually come up with a minimalist phone that has a
minimalist price to match.

~~~
adhambadr
honestly its the lowest thats technically possible to sell. Good components
just cost that much. After vat our margin is around 35 (pre-retail) which is
lower than most vendors, meaning if we sell to retail we wont make a cent. it
just costs that much to get tested, working components with decent
manufacturing. If you find good specs cheaper trust me they used B-grade
components that will break down sooner or later.

~~~
existencebox
I both disagree with your assertion, and find it sad that michaelmior is being
downvoted.

My wife uses the moto G Play. <150USD for a perfectly functional phone, and
frankly I'd even call it "far from minimal," (it has features that many
flagships unfortunately don't support any more, e.g. sd cards, removable
batteries, and headphone jacks) and for years have looked for an even more
commodity platform myself since I have no need for apps or beefy hardware.
(GPS, text, html only browser, email, with barely enough horsepower to run the
above + a beefy battery would be the pipedream, and sounds _not too far_ from
the brick phones I used ~20 years back)

As I told a coworker when I saw this post: Either our expectations of
"minimal" or the english language has gotten entirely out of wack, because 350
pounds for a smartphone is so far from minimal as to be laughable. Maybe a
"minimal flagship" (and this is where I'm inclined to think the gap between
your view on this and mine is, where you said 'if you find good specs
cheaper'. Perhaps my view on "good" is a much lower bar, but I'm perfectly
happy with my 60$, 5 year old Lumia, and find it to be _far more minimal_,
while directly challenging your "break down sooner or later" assertion; I've
had droid flagships that didn't last as long.)

~~~
adhambadr
I guess you're right we have complete perception of minimal. I wrote somewhere
else our aim was to be exactly between Flagship smartphones and complete detox
options like litephone or an old refurbished nokia, I think you're more
looking for those options.

~~~
existencebox
You're probably right re: how we're looking at minimalism, and if that range
was your aim, your price point seems much more fair.

The mental dissonance came for me simply from my perception of the word
"minimal;" I have a wonderful moment of "Oh man someone's finally making the
phone I wish I could buy" whenever I see a thread with this or similar
verbiage, then the sad realization that I'm apparently too far to the 'throw
out everything but your matress' side of minimal.

I was simply surprised to have not seen other feedback along this vein, and
moreso when the other commenter was going grey for advocating what I thought
were some good examples of models in that range.

Anyway, I'd want to cap this with a friendly "good luck"; Don't take my jaded
disappointment as anything more than the whinging of someone tilting at the
windmills of eternally larger and more expensive phones. (Although if you DO
ever get the chance to advocate for a truly bare-bones-minimalism in a future
product, here's a hearty nudge nudge from this curmudgeon.)

~~~
adhambadr
thanks a lot and sure I def. got your point and I think our target is
different than you (you should checkout the other products like lite & punkt).
The tag - minimalist was written by the OP and not us, we barely use (and
stopping more often) the term minimalism esp. that closely to our brand /
product. our html title is "back to the root" and our slogan is "people first"
(printed on the packaging & on the back of the phone) as it better describes
our mission.

------
asteli
I like the idea! Aaaand I'd love to try it on my Pixel, because I know and
love its hardware.

Is there a functionality reason that restricts the OS to the Blloc hardware,
or might we see OS builds for certain hardware targets available for purchase
eventually?

------
DubiousPusher
Including insurance is brilliant.

------
bradknowles
Looks like designer vaporware to me.

All focus on the typography and making stuff “look cool”, without any concern
for how the page actually functions or how the device would actually function.

All UI, no UX.

------
utopcell
Impressive. Per the site, this is a phone that adopts a monochromatic
interface to increase power efficiency, yet there is no mention of battery
life anywhere.

------
hestefisk
Nice design. I also like the idea of built in insurance (but only 12 months,
seriously?). Fact that it runs Android kills the case for me, though.

~~~
adhambadr
thanks. We're still negotiating extension price (for an extra 12) but will be
< 20€. Whats the no-go in Android for you ? you'd go for a phone that can't
install most apps out there ?

~~~
aghoshal
Hi Adham, I'm a reporter with TNW, and I'd like to learn more about your
progress with Blloc. Please could we chat? I'm available on Twitter
(@aghoshal) and via email - abhimanyu@thenextweb.com.

Thanks for your time!

------
arthursilva
Interesting but I'd like way more details before preordering. The extended
battery is specially appealing but it needs way more explanation.

------
merinowool
Has this phone been subsidised by EU tax payer? It would be good to see what
kind of support has been provided by entities in the footer.

------
vijaybritto
Probably the font size heirarchy must be reviewed and changed to rem and em
values instead of pixels. Incredibly hard to read!

------
minusf
It would be nice to have the physical dimensions of the device, how can the
manufacturer leave out such an important detail?

------
jsat
I would like an e-ink smart phone please

~~~
airstrike
[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/light-
phone-2-design#/](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/light-phone-2-design#/)

------
bullen
Battery Non-removable, closes tab.

~~~
vortico
I appreciate the honesty of them pointing this out on the website though.

------
szerdarino
Will this be available in the US? if so, which carriers or can it be purchased
unlocked?

------
SeriousM
I stopped reading as I came to the "Facebook messenger included" passage..

------
Ezhik
Are there any videos of the phone in action? Curious about the UX!

------
yitchelle
Just a warning on the name. Phonetically, it could sound very close to
bullock, or bullocks (if multiple of them).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bollocks](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bollocks)

~~~
ggggtez
I think it's on purpose, because it's a fake marketing site designed to steal
the money of gullible people.

------
PedroBatista
It's a smartphone but in grayscale.

------
anthk_
Meh. Just give me some portable device like the PocketCHIP or the ZipitZ2, not
this hipster bullshit.

~~~
nine_k
This is just for a different audience than CHIP.

Good luck running e.g. Google Maps or Firefox on a CHIP.

~~~
anthk_
Also, Surf with the PSP user agent is really good.

But someone will create a clamshell like device as the old 90-00's PDA with
Linux, and it will show Android as a clunky device to _create_ media instead
of being just a TV substitute.

------
simplygary
Doesn't it have a front camera?

